# If my heat ever goes out.



## MrsAmberLynn (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm pretty positive that if my heat ever went out, even in the dead of winter, I would still about melt trying to sleep. Laying in bed tonight I had Barrett, out 115lbs german shepherd dog, asleep on my feet. Then there was Nimitz, our chihuahua, in between my knees. Next I had Napoleon, my big cat, laying on my chest. And last but no least, Haji, our eight week old rescue kitty, sleeping basically in my armpit with his face on my face. Occasionally Haji would decide that he needed to lick my nose in his sleep. I gave up on sleep, now I'm watching CSI on the couch. The things we do for love. :worship


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

AWW, that is so sweet! I understand completely. My Winston will not get on my lap if I don't have my fluffy throw on me. Even in the Really hot southern New Mexico summer!


----------

